# Controllers for HO and SCX Compact



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm looking to invest in controllers that will work well for both SCX Compact and different type HO cars. Looking at the Parma Economy controllers I'm wondering if the resistors are swappable and if so, is that all that is needed to tune them to the specific car type? Id there a particular controller that works best for a wide range of car types? Thanks


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Your best bet would just be to go to a single transistorized controller like the Professor Motor Platinum line, it will work very well with all of the cars.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i have to agree,swamper,we use the pms with adjustable brakes and sensitivity,and they are very smooth with our 1/32 and ho cars that have slide guides.i have also used them with my 1/43 stuff,but my bros here don/t dig 1/43.anyways,yes the proffesor motor controllers are very smooth and reliable.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

What sould one expect to pay for such a controller? 


Dave


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

$119.00 if i'm not mistaken,or right around that.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone have specific model numbers? Professor motor site has so many its hard to tell the difference on many of them.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I think the PMTR211 is what most guys use.


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

Your question: Is there a particular controller that works best for a wide range of car types? Yes some of the electronic controllers do this and these have suggested already. As far as the traditional resistance type controllers the answer is it depends. It depends on what power supply you have.

So let's re-word your question to: What do I need to do to have good throttle controll on a wide range of cars.
To do this I think you'll want to concider a power supply with adjustable voltage - the voltage you run your cars at is much more important than the controller. For the cost of one electronic controller you can have a great power supply and then buy very durable Parma econos in 25 or 45 ohms. 

Here's a comparision for 1/32 scale cars => http://www.homeracingworld.com/throttlecontrol.htm


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

That'd be fine assuming the OP was only going to run on his own track(s) and supply the same controllers for guests, though I'm a little skeptical as to the ability of such a setup to be able to handle the broader range of HO chassis that people are running. You just can't beat the versatility of an electronic controller which is essentially putting the voltage dial in your hand.

That said, I still prefer resistors with some cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I run AFX, Tomy, Tyco, Aurora, and Micro Scalextric HO at 20 volts with Parma 60 ohm Economy controllers. And SCX Compact and Carrera Go!!! at 13-15 volts with the same 60 ohm Parma Economy controllers


----------

